# Easiest Climb in a Long Time...



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 15, 2009)

Dude across the street has a black oak in his front yard, alot of deadwood, rotted heartwood on the spar, infested with roaches, yada yada yada. Apparently he is somehow related to my dad, so I cut him a real nice deal. It took longer to get the gear ouf the pickup and strap on the spurs than it took to make the cuts up top.

Dropped the top out of it, dropped the spar, bucked out the spar and limbed up the tops. He is gonna handle the cleanup. Easy as pie.

AND I got my little little sister to tag along and learn a thing or two about treework. That makes two little sisters trained up as groundies now.


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Blakesmaster (Nov 16, 2009)

You really like those vests, don't ya, BT?


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 16, 2009)

Ya know Blakes, I guess it is a holdover from the power industry... the safety regulations required around high voltage live power is crazy, and after living in one of those vests for 360 days a year for the past 3 years, I guess I just feel at home in one... Plus I think it makes me look dead-sexy.


----------



## cableguy256 (Nov 19, 2009)

BlackenedTimber said:


> Ya know Blakes, I guess it is a holdover from the power industry... the safety regulations required around high voltage live power is crazy, and after living in one of those vests for 360 days a year for the past 3 years, I guess I just feel at home in one... *Plus I think it makes me look dead-sexy.*



That's what I try to think when I have to wear mine at work....... then I see a picture of myself in it or look in the mirror and realize I'm sadly mistaken... lol


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 21, 2009)

No wonder you got it done so fast! 2 SAWS AT ONCE! Nice Job!.... Mike


----------



## logging22 (Nov 21, 2009)

They are brass. Solid brass.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 21, 2009)

Great pictures and work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## arborworks1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Was there not enough room to dump the tree toward the street and cut it out of the street?


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Nov 22, 2009)

The tree was significantly weighted away from the street, toward the house. It may be difficult to see in the first pic, but there were two big leaders on the back side of the tree toward the house.

I could have wedged it and laid it down in the road, but for me, it seemed just as easy to spend 10 minutes in the air.


----------



## a_lopa (Nov 23, 2009)

Let the top down!


----------

